# 2011 Schutzhund USA National Championship



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Proud to say that we have 4 dog handler teams qualify for the USA Nationals this year from our club in Dallas. If you have time, swing on by Kansas to witness some good action in early Nov!

PS: all 4 dogs are HOT and 3 from club/local breedings!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I heard it was a great showing!! Very close for 1st and 2nd place!! Congrats to all who competed!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I heard it was a great showing!! Very close for 1st and 2nd place!! Congrats to all who competed!!


Hasn't happened yet You must be thinking of the ME Regionals(and other Regionals) this weekend?

Home | USCA National Championship 2011


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, the Nationals are scheduled for November. Thanks for the link Jane, I really like the graphics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, love to have stickers for my boring minivan of them/wonder who was in charge of that design/scrolling is amazing. Tornado Alley logo is very cool as well!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Falon and I are going. Can't wait to see the old gang again!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am super excited to go!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Congratz!! Looks like I might have to drive to Kansas to show some Dallas support!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Packen said:


> I really like the graphics!


I e-mailed the USA contact tab to see who is credited with the graphics...received a reply from a Tornado Alley member. I suggested they make them into static stickers to sell to recoup a teeeny bit of the cost of putting on the Nationals. We'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jane - good idea!

We will be there! Should be a great Nationals.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jason L said:


> Falon and I are going. Can't wait to see the old gang again!


Would be great to see y'all there, seems like a year that you have been away! Planning on October too right?

That is a great idea Jane!

Sue I will come by and say hi to you and Gabor, you guys are legends!

DanielleOttoMom, it would be awesome of you to go with us and support the Dallas crew.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, not..... . It will be good to catch up with people and put names and faces together. Just look for the zooming child around the stadium. She is comfortable in the event situation and knows who she may talk to and who she may not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been in contact via FB with a member of the host club~Tornado Alley. Antonis is the designer of those. 
They are going through with the stickers(won't be ready by the time the Nationals are held), but the National T-shirts/sweatshirts will have those graphics!
I can't wait to place my order


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We will be there Thursday in the afternoon.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What is nice to see is how many dogs bred in the USA are entered.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

bred IN USA and HOT  That would be nice.

Claudia has a BHOT


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Where do you order the sweatshirts? I'd love one. 

Our Joey (aka Faust von der Graf) was a Sch3 at one time.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> bred IN USA and HOT  That would be nice.
> 
> Claudia has a BHOT


me too...sort of... at least I think it should still count...
I decided which female to let bred to my male and took a puppy for the stud fee


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Louise also has a BHOT dog competing.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jason - yes, Louise does!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> I've been in contact via FB with a member of the host club~Tornado Alley. Antonis is the designer of those.
> They are going through with the stickers(won't be ready by the time the Nationals are held), but the National T-shirts/sweatshirts will have those graphics!
> I can't wait to place my order


He is a Cool guy, we met him in Kansas a few weeks ago.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jason L said:


> Louise also has a BHOT dog competing.


Stan too (Ali is Kenya's son).


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh yea! That's true!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I was told that the winners of the NW Regionals, Shade Whitesel and her HOT dog Reike vom Aegis won't be there as he has what is believed to be a carrier(sp) ending injury. Not sure if he has had surgery yet or not.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Kudos and a huge call out to Claudia Romard - she has what some call in Europe " a breeding program, not a money program"

3 males from her breeding program; 2 handler owner trained and 1 breeder handler owner trained.

Other US breeders with dogs from their breeding programs, some BHOT as well.

Louise Jollyman has her own BHOT female.

Donavan with an E puppy/dog from Chris Wild.

T floyd with 2 dogs entered from his breedings; one BHOTwith him.

That is great to see.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dominic Scarberry's dog is USA bred. Carolyn Daniel's Grant is USA bred. Katie Gillies' dog is B/HOT. There is a Haus Tyson and a Mittlewest dog. A Germelhaus dog (Melodee has had a number of her dogs at Nationals). Starke Pfoten is a USA breeder I believe. Ronny Burmer's dog is USA bred. There may be more, but these are the kennel names or the dogs I know.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I was just looking initially at the BHOT. 

Katie's dog is not BHOT. She bought as puppy, then married Tommy (the breeder  )


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Packen said:


> He is a Cool guy, we met him in Kansas a few weeks ago.


Name is actually Adonis. He's Greek. Pretty cool guy, and looking forward to the competition since it is 10 minutes from my house!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I could have sworn Katie bred her. Tommy the breeder?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Scores from today are being posted.

Results | USCA National Championship 2011


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

what does "T" mean in the protection column???

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OK - the "T" means 'terminated'....two dogs lost the grip on the escape and were terminated...

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Slippry this am. Field wet. Marcus injured and Kerry now back half.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That doesn't sound good, hope Marcus has an easy recovery...what did he injure? Is it clay type soil there?


----------



## Whiskey Six (Dec 19, 2001)

The field is grass.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like Gabor finished up  GJ Gabor.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Does anyone know whats happening sunday? are more people trialing on Sunday? I would love to go watch if I can since I have sunday off


----------



## Whiskey Six (Dec 19, 2001)

4TheDawgies said:


> Does anyone know whats happening sunday? are more people trialing on Sunday? I would love to go watch if I can since I have sunday off



There will be one last flight of six dogs on Sunday. Then the awards.
I am a member of Tornado Alley and have been working on the field. Come on out.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

I like seeing Irmus Galan Nalag got 99 in protection


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Read on FB Kandi & Doc scored 99 in tracking...WoW!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

any way to get a sweatshirt ordered???

Congrats on the nice scores Sue....

lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just PM'd Whiskey Six the same question about the sweatshirts.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

with a good track, Sean or Mike could still win....Kristin tied wtih T with a 288 it looks like

Lee


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Whiskey Six said:


> There will be one last flight of six dogs on Sunday. Then the awards.
> I am a member of Tornado Alley and have been working on the field. Come on out.


Alright I will be out there with some friends tomorrow!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

There are a few dogs with no scores shown at all. Does anyone know if there are dogs that haven't done anything yet or are these dogs no show/scratched?

For example, dog numbers 4 15 and 22 have no scores up yet.

Annette


----------



## Whiskey Six (Dec 19, 2001)

IllinoisGSD said:


> I like seeing Irmus Galan Nalag got 99 in protection


I think the only deduction was a "little wide coming around blind five".


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> Read on FB Kandi & Doc scored 99 in tracking...WoW!


:thumbup: I think he's actually had a perfect score of 100 in tracking before. Do you supposed that's why I have to drag Halo's nose out of the grass in flyball class? :laugh: I think she inherited her daddy's nose!


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

T. Floyd	Ulrich vom Hammerbachthal	98	97	94	289
Sean O'Kane	Max ze Stribrneho Kamene	97	97	95	289
Kristen Oberholtzer	Banga von Floyd Haus	97	96	95	288
Mike Diehl	Irmus Galan Nalag 95	93	99	287

Looks like Doc is still in the running with that impressive tracking score too.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

bocron said:


> There are a few dogs with no scores shown at all. Does anyone know if there are dogs that haven't done anything yet or are these dogs no show/scratched?
> 
> For example, dog numbers 4 15 and 22 have no scores up yet.
> 
> Annette


I was wondering this too, since I'm rooting for Mark and Uruk... They just posted his O scores (92) in the last hour. 4 15 and 22 also have a score now up...


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

does anyone know if its ok to bring camera's to photograph the dogs?


----------



## Whiskey Six (Dec 19, 2001)

Cameras are fine.

It looks like there are two dogs still to go on Sunday that could win it.

David Greene and Ultra have a 96 tracking.
Kandace Jacopino and H Doc have a 99.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It's ok. Cold and windy. T's score should have been 96. Very nice and powerful. Cara is with a youth handler, selling tickets and tshirts. Be forewarned ;-).

Thx.. frodo loaded in ob and protect. Fast on strikes. Quasi is schmoozing with everyone and gets to do a little work tomorrow. Typing on phone....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You can certainly take a camera....

The winners are already posted - at least one of the other two dogs does not have a history of matching their tracking efforts in phases B and C...and the 92 would have to be matched by 98 each in B and C to pass Sean and Max....

Lee


----------



## baldemar (Nov 21, 2006)

This competition is close - still tomorrow morning to go... Hated to see so many dogs miss the escape. Tracking held up good. Great Venue Tornado Alley. Kudos to you


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Kandi and Doc scored 74 in obedience, this is what she posted on FB:

*Obedience, he was doing super up until the jumps...obviously still hurting from his crash 2 weeks ago...came around the jump on the way back, struggled with the wall, blew the send away...74 points.*


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like Sean and Max will win.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

What a fun vacation, got to see the top handler/dog teams practice and compete. Gnash was used in the helper seminar and got really nice reviews! We met up with some old club members that are no longer in Dallas and held training sessions in a nearby Park. Awesome experience.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just walked in door 45 minutes ago. Drove straight thru (few stops).....


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

We drove straight through too. It was nice meeting you, Sue - even though we all had to run and get on the road at that point! Good seeing the old gang again and support the ones trialing. Also got a chance to watch guys like Mike Diehl and Sean O'Keane compete. Very cool!


----------

